# Welcher E-Motor (welche Batterie/Akuu) für Pontoon Boat???



## phil-sell (4. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

habe mir ein Pontoon Boot angeschafft...( 37 kg Trockengewicht)
is ja ne feine Sache... Das Boot kann wohl 30 Lbs motor trust ab...

Habe mir jetzt einen Motor, hoffentlich nicht zu voreilig...gekauft,

Mit 12 V
120 Watt,
8,5 kp
oder 18 lbs...

Bringt das Ding mich wenigstens ein wenig vorwärts? Will echt nicht über das Wasser flitzen!

Und welchen Akku/ oder welche Batterie würdet ihr vorschlagen?
(leicht/preiswert/lange Leistung)

Vielleicht gibt es ja jemanden der etwas von der Sache versteht und/oder Erfahrung hat.
Freue mich über jeden Tipp oder Hilfe.

Phil


----------



## pinki (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welcher E-Motor (welche Batterie/Akuu) für Pontoon Boat???*

hi wo hast du das her?
die preise hier in de kann ja keiner bezahlen
das übersteigt mein budget(300)


----------



## drehteufel (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welcher E-Motor (welche Batterie/Akuu) für Pontoon Boat???*



phil-sell schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe mir ein Pontoon Boot angeschafft...( 37 kg Trockengewicht)
> is ja ne feine Sache... Das Boot kann wohl 30 Lbs motor trust ab...
> ...



Leicht/preiswert/lange Leistung widerspricht sich bei einem Akku für einen E-Motor irgendwie. An Deiner Stelle würde ich mindestens einen 100Ah-GEL oder AGM-Akku einsetzen, welcher für lange, gleichmäßige Energieabgabe konzipiert ist, eine sogenannte Verbraucherbatterie.
Nicht geeignet sind Autobatterien, da sie kurzzeitig sehr hohe Ströme liefern und dann sofort wieder von der Auto-Lichtmaschine geladen werden müssen.
Die momentanen Preise für passende Akkus kenne ich nicht, ich habe meine 200AH-Gel-Batterie vor einem Jahr für 380 Euro gekauft.
Wichtig ist sowohl bei GEL, als auch bei AGM-Akkus, dass ein spezielles Ladegerät mit I-U-Kennlinie zum Laden verwendet wird. Die Geräte von CTEK sind dafür Spitze. Vollautomatisch-anschließen und glücklich sein.#6
Der Motor wird Dich schon schieben, wenn auch nicht besonders stark, was vor allem bei Wind sehr unangenehm ist. Mein E-Motor für die Anka (GFK-Boot) hat knapp 40lbs, damit komme ich auf ca. 5km/h. Hier gilt, je mehr Leistung, desto besser (Sicherheitsaspekt!), da auch bei rauher See ein starker Motor Dich ans rettende Ufer bringen kann. Wesentlich schneller bist Du aber auch mit einem stärkeren E-Motor nicht.


----------



## stichling-hunter (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welcher E-Motor (welche Batterie/Akuu) für Pontoon Boat???*

die Dauer kannst dir doch ganz einfach berechnen 

P = U*I

I = 120W / 12V = 10A

100Ah / 10A = 10h

somit kannst eine 100Ah Batterie zehn Stunden unter Volllast nutzen. und da die 120W mit ihren 8,5kp nicht wirklich viel sind, wirst wahrscheinlich größtenteils auch nur unter Vollast fahren 

ansonsten hat Drehteufel schon so ziemlich dass wichtigste gesagt, es geht aber auch ne Autobatterie da Ah nunmal Ah sind aber diese Autobatterien vertragen jedoch diese häufig auftretende Tiefentladung nicht so gut, zudem sind sie an vielen Gewässern nicht erlaubt da Sie nicht Wasserdicht abgeschlossen sind.


----------



## drehteufel (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welcher E-Motor (welche Batterie/Akuu) für Pontoon Boat???*



stichling-hunter schrieb:


> somit kannst eine 100Ah Batterie zehn Stunden unter Volllast nutzen. und da die 120W mit ihren 8,5kp nicht wirklich viel sind, wirst wahrscheinlich größtenteils auch nur unter Vollast fahren



Damit sollte man im Sinne langer Batterielebensdauer sehr vorsichtig sein. Empfohlen wird allgemein, die Batterie nicht unter 60% des vollen Ladungszustands zu entladen, damit sie lange lebt. Das würde bei Antnahme von 10A/h eine Fahrtdauer von 4 Stunden bedeuten.
Tiefentladung ist der sichere, schnelle Batterietod.


----------



## stichling-hunter (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welcher E-Motor (welche Batterie/Akuu) für Pontoon Boat???*

sorry war mit editieren nicht schnell genug, siehe oben

nen gutes Gelakku sollte die Tiefentladung aber eigentlich weg stecken können.

mal zur Info:
100%Entladungstiefe, darf bei keinem PB-Akku (Blei) herkömmlicher Bauart, entladen werden.
Antriebsakkus haben max.80% Entladungstiefe, empfohlen 70%
Startakkus (Autobatterie) max.20-30% Entladungstiefe, empfohlen 20%.


----------



## drehteufel (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welcher E-Motor (welche Batterie/Akuu) für Pontoon Boat???*



stichling-hunter schrieb:


> sorry war mit editieren nicht schnell genug, siehe oben
> 
> nen gutes Gelakku sollte die Tiefentladung aber eigentlich weg stecken können



Das schon, aber auch das schadet dem Akku definitiv.
Auf der anderen Seite werden z.B. für meinen Akku unter optimalen Bedingungen ca. 600 Entlade-/Ladezyklen angegeben. Das würde bedeuten, dass er bei ca. 50 Ausfahrten jährlich rund 12 Jahre halten würde...sehr unwahrscheinlich. Eher ist Moos drauf gewachsen oder so...
Wenn er drei, vier Jahre zuverlässig seinen Dienst macht, bin ich zufrieden.
Zum Gewicht: Mein 200Ah-GEL-Akku wiegt schlappe 68kg.|uhoh:
Bei 100Ah bist Du bestimmt auch mit >25kg dabei.


----------



## stichling-hunter (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welcher E-Motor (welche Batterie/Akuu) für Pontoon Boat???*

i.d.R. schalten die Verbraucher aber bei zu niedriger Spannungsversorung hab, somit kommt es erst gar nicht zu einer 100%igen Tiefentladung (welche dem Akku sicherlich definitiv schaden würde)


----------



## phil-sell (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welcher E-Motor (welche Batterie/Akuu) für Pontoon Boat???*

@ pinki

ich habe noch 2 von den dingern liegen...;-)

also bei interesse...


----------



## Nofretaete (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welcher E-Motor (welche Batterie/Akuu) für Pontoon Boat???*

@ phil-sell

ich suche auch gerade. kannst du mal bischen konkreter werden? Model, Leistung, Alter, Preisvorstellung. Danke


----------



## rhinefisher (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welcher E-Motor (welche Batterie/Akuu) für Pontoon Boat???*

Hi! Es wurde von drehteufel ja schon fast alles gesagt.
Das mit dem entladen der Accus geht so nicht - man bekommt aus 100Ah ca. 40-50 heraus. Alles andere tötet die Batterie recht flott.. .
Wirklich empfehlenswert sind die Accus von Vetus - 2 x 108 Ah sind von Gewicht, Preis und Leistung her eigentlich das Optimum. Einfach mal vergleichen... .
Petri!


----------



## phil-sell (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welcher E-Motor (welche Batterie/Akuu) für Pontoon Boat???*

Ähm...ich spreche von Pontoon Booten...

NEU Pontoon Outfitter X-T
2 Stück liegen Zuhause...


----------



## Lonny (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welcher E-Motor (welche Batterie/Akuu) für Pontoon Boat???*

@ phil-sell


stelle mal ein Bildchen rein ?

ich habe 2x 120 Ah Bleigelakkus ! Motor sind 2 X  X54 von Rhino !


----------



## drehteufel (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welcher E-Motor (welche Batterie/Akuu) für Pontoon Boat???*



Lonny schrieb:


> Motor sind 2 X  X54 von Rhino !



2 Rhinos? |bigeyes
Macht der VX 54 richtig Dampf?


----------



## Lonny (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welcher E-Motor (welche Batterie/Akuu) für Pontoon Boat???*

Hallo,
Also ich kann dir nur den Rhino ans Herz legen ! Wie gesagt die 
Dinger haben uns noch nie im Stich gelassen Nutze den einen schon 4 Jahre Lang Ohne Probleme #6
Damals waren die Motoren noch sehr Teuer um die 400 Euro doch heute sind sie sehr Günstig zu bekommen gerade mal 200 Pro Motor  ( Ebay ) Da habe ich mir auch dem 2 vor nicht ganz 2 jahren gekauft #6 Und Fahre seit dem  beide an meinen Boot  ( Da Benziner Verboten sind ):vik: Da kommt Freude auf :k
Einer reicht aber Völlig aus 
Mitlerweile giebts ja auch einen 24 V von Rihno !
Es giebt nun ja auch die neuen Modelle sind aber Teurer haben aber einige schone Spielerein wie Lampe mit am Schaft |supergri Wers Braucht |supergri



Daniel


----------



## Freelander (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welcher E-Motor (welche Batterie/Akuu) für Pontoon Boat???*

Hallo Leute,

sagt mal was wiegen Eure Boote die ihr mit einem E-Motor betreibt?
Ich  verkaufe gerade ein ca 100kg Boot und ich habe schon ein paar Anfragen ob man das auch mit einem E-Motor antreiben kann.
Das Boot ist ein Gleiter.
Ich würde sagen das funktioniert mit einem kräftigen E-Motor,kann ich aber nicht mit Bestimmtheit sagen,weil ich da nur Benzin angetriebene Motoren dran hatte 5PS und auch 15PS.


----------



## Lonny (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welcher E-Motor (welche Batterie/Akuu) für Pontoon Boat???*

Hallo,

Dein 100 Kilo Boot sollte nun würklich kein Problem für einen E-Motor darstellen :q




Grüße: Daniel


----------



## drehteufel (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welcher E-Motor (welche Batterie/Akuu) für Pontoon Boat???*

Hmm, ich habe eine Anka, die wiegt schätzungsweise 75kg oder so.
Das Boot in Fahrt zu bringen, wird sicher kein Problem darstellen, fragt sich nur, wie lange das dauert und wie es aussieht, wenn die Bedingungen etwas rauher werden.
Da ist ein starker Motor von Vorteil, auch für ein leichtes 75kg-Boot.
Mein Minn Kota hat ca. 18kp Schub, dass ist mir schon etwas wenig, gerade wenns windig ist.


----------



## Freelander (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welcher E-Motor (welche Batterie/Akuu) für Pontoon Boat???*

Was meint Ihr denn welche Größenordnung so ein E-Motor haben sollte für dieses Boot hier?
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=144499


----------



## Lonny (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welcher E-Motor (welche Batterie/Akuu) für Pontoon Boat???*

Hallo,
Es kommt auch immer darauf an wo du damit fahren möchtest  Was hat es den Für ein gewicht ? Mein Boot ist cirka 4,60 und selbst mit einen VX54 geht es schon gut Voran  aber es kommt immer auf die Strömung und den Wind an ! Bei uns gehts ! Unser großer Fluss :- ) hat da eigentlich eine angenehme Strömung ! Aber da man ja noch jung an Jahren ist Baut an sich Lieber 2 Motoren an da kann man dann auch mal die anderen E- Bootsmotoren Fahrer Ärgern 
Wenn ich zum Herringe Angeln auf den Breitling Fahre Reichts auch bei normalen Wetter Bedingungen ein VX 54 ! Aus wenn mann in der nähe bleibt  ! Habe aber meistens einen kleinen 3,5 PS Benziner drann !

Wenn du dir aber mal die Daten vom XV anschaust wirst du feststellen das er selbst Boote bis über 1,7 Tonnen bewegen kann :- ) da muss dan aber mehr als Ententeich Wetter sein :- ) Aber wenn du dir einen Zulegen möchtest 24V VX 80 und ab geht der Spass


----------



## Freelander (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welcher E-Motor (welche Batterie/Akuu) für Pontoon Boat???*

Ich will das Boot nicht mit E-Motor fahren ich verkaufe das Boot und bin gefragt worden ob man das auch mit E-Motor fahren kann,deshalb habe ich hier mal nachgefragt ob das gehen würde.
Wenn man E-Motoren kaufen kann die sogar 1,7t bewegen können.Dann ist meine Frage ja beantwortet.
Danke nochmal.


----------



## Fischopa (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welcher E-Motor (welche Batterie/Akuu) für Pontoon Boat???*

Na gar keine Frage ,sicher kann das Boot mit einem E-Motor betrieben werden.Wenn es  windig ist oder stark strömt, sollte der aber schon etwas Leistungsstark sein.Ich selbst habe an meinem  100 Kg Angelboot einen 36 lbs Motor von Minn Kota. Zu den 100 Kg Bootsgewicht kommen noch meine 100 Kg ,manchmal noch die 90 Kg eines Mitanglers.Dazu noch Batteriegewicht ,Angelkram und ne Flasche Bier .Überhaupt kein Problem macht der locker.Der nächste Motor wird allerdings etwas stärker ,z.B. ein Toqeedo.Die leisten bis zu 2 PS.Kannst also mit ruhigem Gewissen die Anfrage bejahen.

MfG, Fischopa #h


----------



## Freelander (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welcher E-Motor (welche Batterie/Akuu) für Pontoon Boat???*

Das ist doch mal ne Auskunft.
Danke für den Erfahrungsbericht.#h


----------



## DK-Man (11. März 2009)

*AW: Welcher E-Motor (welche Batterie/Akuu) für Pontoon Boat???*

Hallo,
ich suche noch ein Pontoon Boat, möglichst neu.

Kann mir jemand einen Tipp Geben?!
Gruß Andy


----------



## DK-Man (11. März 2009)

*AW: Welcher E-Motor (welche Batterie/Akuu) für Pontoon Boat???*



phil-sell schrieb:


> @ pinki
> 
> ich habe noch 2 von den dingern liegen...;-)
> 
> also bei interesse...




Ja, ich habe interesse.

Gruß Andy


----------



## phil-sell (5. April 2009)

*AW: Welcher E-Motor (welche Batterie/Akuu) für Pontoon Boat???*

moin, also wer noch intereese hat, der kann sich gerne bei mir melden per pn.

gruß

(habe inzwischen wieder 3 stück neu...)


----------



## Tim78 (7. April 2009)

*AW: Welcher E-Motor (welche Batterie/Akuu) für Pontoon Boat???*

*Hallo fahre auch die Big Anker Gewicht leer 130Kg .Dazu kommt Tank,Einbauten ,Batterie und und und ......*
Als E-Motor hängt auch der Rhino dran mit 54 lbs und der kann mit der Vetus Batterie 108 Ah einen ganzen tag mein Boot bewegen und geladen wird nur während der Fahrt über den Benzin Motor. Er schaft car.6-7kmh laut Gps. Das reicht mir um auf einem See zu fahren aus, suche ja Fisch und kein Rennen mit anderen Booten .


----------

